# Not anti-kickback?



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

What sort of problems would I expect from a 2" diameter 45 degree chamfer bit (Whiteside) which is not anti-kickback assuming a table mounted router and a few passes in 3/4" hardwood like 3/8", the rest except for 1/16", and the last finish cut?

I think my Whiteside trim + pattern bits cut better than the rest and wanted a chamfer for 3/4" stock except their's isn't anti-kickback.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Providing you feed the hardwood in the correct direction, right to left, I wouldn't expect any problems at all.


----------

